# Movements



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

The picture above is Guy Ballard. He started a very strange Church in America back in the 1930s, and not only did he start an weird church, he went to court and established part of the rules for religion in America. There are still 300 active branches of this church today.

His movement was known as the "I AM" Activity. They were basically a group of Spiritualists (Theosophists specifically) that used the ideas of Heaven, Jesus, Buddha, etc. to preform their Seyonces.

He went to the Supreme Court and in his Supreme Court Case it was decided that no Religion has to define a supreme being. This case has been used to support Atheist churches in their right to tax exempt status, since Atheists are an organization that focuses on religious belief, and they do not have to define a supreme being.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

A Cyberchurch is kind of like what I am starting. Once the book B.I.B.L.E. is written I will start passing out paper copies and then eventually start a small Temple, which will eventually become a bigger Temple and we will work together with other Temples to make an offline network. But I will start of by using Forums, Youtube, Blogs, etc. To reach people and to get other people reaching each other.

Usually Cyberchurches are Christian, for example the people on Google+ have probably heard of "G man" who has the Cyberchurch called "Preaching to the Choir Ministries". But there are are also a lot of other Cyberchurches doing ministries online and getting people together online. Another example is "Hash Church" on Youtube.

Even Facebook or Google groups could be considered a form of Cyberchurch.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

Alice Ann Bailey started the Arcane School in the early 1900s by writing her 2 books "The 7 Rays of Energy" which is based on a "7 Ray" theme that is common in Theosophy and Esoteric Astrology which she said was based on teachings from Tibetan Master Djwhal Khul.

This could actually be considered a branch of Christianity, but it is based on the Aquarian Gospels of Christ, so other Christians look at it like Mormonism or Gnosticism. The Religion has a goal of uniting all religions under the "Spirit of Religion".

This is an example of "New Age" Religion where people take Ancient ideas without fully attempting to reconstruct them and usually using things like the Aquarian Gospel of Christ as the backbone.

There are now Multiple New Age groups that have branched off from the Arcane School. Here is the "Great Invocation" given to the Arcane School by Bailey, and it is still used in New Age circles
"From the point of Light within the Mind of God, let light stream forth into the minds of men."


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2015)

Who tha fuk asked him "Fin, what did Wikipedia teach you today"

Take all this energy and redirect it into your life Fin. You might get a wife or child.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

Nicholas Roerich is the person who drew the Symbol on the modern American Dollar. He drew the Pyramid with the Eye on top and the American President really looked up to Nicholas Roerich Spiritually, so when the Symbols were being made on the Dollar his symbols were used.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Seal_of_the_United_States 




I don't want to say too much about Nicholas Roerich because if I start to talk about him I will sound like a Conspiracy Theorist, even though I am not a Conspiracy theorist.

All I will say is that Nicholas Roerich was a Theosophist who was in like the inner inner Russian circles, and Russia is where a lot of this stuff started. The books below were originally in Russian but they have been translated.

Nicholas Roerich and his wife (maybe other people also) wrote these and they outline what is now called "Agni Yoga" which is the Religion that was left to the world by Nicholas Roerich. A lot of important people in the world considered him to be important, and a lot of historians and scholars and kind of obsessed with him, so this is a kind of important religion that is never talked about.

Agni is the Hindu Fire God.

http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_lomg1.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_lomg2.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_community.pdf 
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_ay.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_infinity1.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_infinity2.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_hierarchy.pdf 
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_heart.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_fw1.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_fw2.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_fw3.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_aum.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_broth.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_supm1.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_supm2.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_supm3.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_supm4.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_lohr1.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_lohr2.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_crossroads.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_FoB.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_glossary.pdf


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Who tha fuk asked him "Fin, what did Wikipedia teach you today"
> 
> Take all this energy and redirect it into your life Fin. You might get a wife or child.


Lol. I don't want a wife or child. I am busy with my real life. This is a book I am writing, lol.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

The Church of Light was a church that was established for the Aquarian age, meaning it is a New Age Church. It was established in 1932 and was meant to spread The Religion of the Stars.



Here are their lessonbooks:
https://www.light.org/brotherhood-of-light-lessons.cfm


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

The AMORC is what a lot of people might call the Illuminati. They believe that Jesus dying on the cross is a Metaphor and they use the Symbol of a Rose on a Cross. I am not going to say too much about them or else I will sound like a conspiracy theorist. But they are on Facebook and stuff. They even do free online classes and stuff.
http://www.amorc.org/



Here is them on Youtube 
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOCdFDXe5jQ

Here is their Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/Rosicrucian.Order.AMORC 

And their Twitter
https://twitter.com/amorc


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

BOTA is another group that if I say too much about them I will sound like a Conspiracy theorist. They are similar to the AMORC and they branched off from a Masonic lodge and the Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn, so they are something like a Club for Alchemists.

They are semi-Christian, but also practice Jewish Mystery tradition and other Mystery traditions.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


> Lol. I don't want a wife or child. I am busy with my real life. This is a book I am writing, lol.


Self publishing is the way to go Fin. Sell one to your mother. Glad you finished your comprehensive study of law. How did that supreme court case go on your sister's gram?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

DUP is a Sufi sect (so Mystic Islam) that uses Sacred Passages from all world religions in order to sing and dance for God. They promote peace between religions and Gnostic type teachings that see Sacred Texts as more of a Metaphysical work.

They also do what is called "Sufi Whirling" which is a dance that is based on the movement of the planets in our solar system.

The practice first started in California but now has practitioners in 28 countries.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2015)

At least keep your bullshit topics in Spirituality where we can almost all ignore you. Take George with you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Self publishing is the way to go Fin. Sell one to your mother. Glad you finished your comprehensive study of law. How did that supreme court case go on your sister's gram?


The law study is also part of the book, that is not complete either and I have not been to court yet. I have to start with Texas County court and see what happens before I even could end up in the supreme court. I think I can legalize it on the Local level, the Supreme court is just where I will appeal.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

Caodaism was established in 1926 in Vietnam and at this point if all branches are counted there are around 5 Million Adherents. The Goal of the religion is to Unite all people and bring forth a connection with Human kind and God that has never before been experienced.

The Church believes that God has sent many prophets and messengers, but now is the time for God to speak directly to all people in the same way that we have connected to each other via Plane, Train and Automobile.

They focus a lot on God's left eye. I am not exactly sure why, the religion comes from a mixture of Ancient Taoist ideas mixed with Theosophy that was spreading around the world in the early 1900s.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


> Lol. I don't want a wife or child. I am busy with my real life. This is a book I am writing, lol.


We all wish your father had such good sense.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

This Temple was established in the 1930s after a woman named Ivah Bergh Whitten was cured of an Incurable disease, and she claimed it was done through "Color Awareness". Color Awareness is something like a Zodiac for colors that says Colors have different healing properties and are associated with different things. The members of this temple attempt to find out what Color they are born under, then let that guide their lives.

I am not saying that this is a 100% accurate science, but there are some studies that show different colors of light can have effects on the brain, and I am sure there are studies about colors that are on materials instead of in light spectrums also, but all of these studies have to do with light spectrums.


Recently a Photoreceptor known as Melanopsin was discovered in the Human eye, it is special because it does not just function as a receptor, but the receptor actually has a deeper effects on our brain because it is meant to maintain your sleep cycle and other things that have to do with the 24 hour cycle we are used to.You have probably heard someone say "The Blue light of a computer screen can make you stay awake longer without meaning too" and this actually has scientific basis. If you grow plants, you know that plants respond to light and that the flower Cycle usually requires a red spectrum of light.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melanopsin

Phytochrome is the molecule in plants that is sensitive to red light.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytochrome

Here is the Light Research Center's study on Red light
http://www.lrc.rpi.edu/resources/newsroom/pr_story.asp?id=253#.VK8cdCvF9lo

Here is the Light Research Center's study on the effects of light on the Endocrine System
http://www.hindawi.com/journals/ije/2010/829351/

Here is what Harvard says about blue light
http://www.health.harvard.edu/newsletters/Harvard_Health_Letter/2012/May/blue-light-has-a-dark-side/

Blue Light compared to Caffeine in a study
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0076707

This paper explains a test where Blue and Green light were tested against each other in an MRI in a group of people.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21628552

This paper explain how if someone was exposed to Orange light, they had different results on a test.
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/03/140310152023.htm

This explains a double blind study that was done that showed if your ear canal is exposed to light, your brain has more cognitive function
http://www.science20.com/news_articles/brain_tissue_responsive_light_says_study-90499


If you watch the Space Ghost Coast to Coast episode with Timothy Leary before he died (you can find it somewhere online if you look hard enough) he was talking about how he was able to use lights to stimulate LSD like hallucinations in people and even got them to see angels.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

Walter Eugene King was a man who group up with a deep interest in his people's history. He was born in Detroit, but eventually he made his way to Cuba after practicing Voodou in Haiti and he was initiated into the Yoruba Voodoo tradition.

He came back to America and declared himself a Yoruba king, then established the African Theological Archministry in North Carolina.

Now there are 19 Centers in America for this African-Cuban mix Vodou.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

This is completely random, but when people say "The Big Kahuna", they are actually using a Hawaiian term. A "Kahuna" is a Priest, or a Wizard, or a Sorcerer, or a Shaman. And it can pretty much be used to refer to a person that is an expert in anything. So, the reason people say they are the "Big Kahuna" or say someone else is the "Big Kahuan" is because in Hawaiian tribes if someone was injured or sick or something, you would go get the Kahuna.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

You have maybe heard of the people who say they don't need food and only eat Sunlight, but I bet you didn't know people have died practicing this. There is a city in New Mexico or Arizona that I can't remember the name of right now, and the people there believe there are weird energy Vortexes all over town and a lot of them are Sun Eaters.

Fasting (not eating) has been used as a religious ritual to induce visions since the beginning of time. The Breatharians believe that they are actually eating "Prana" from the Sun, 60 minutes did a test around 1999 on one of the Bretharians, she claimed to be able to go months without eating but her house was stocked with food which is sketchy. Then they did a 3 day test in a Hotel where she tried not eating, but then she said that she was too close to the road and needed fresh air to do it right. So they took her to a mountain where she fasted for 4 days, then Doctors made her stop because she was getting dehydrated.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

The Bahai faith is a Monotheistic religion that accepts all faiths. They exist in the middle east (even some ISIS regions) as well as Israel, America and Australia. Their main goal is to unify all people of all religions, all creeds, all nationalities and all races.

Bahai is similar to Hinduism or Buddhism in that it has a place for all the world's historic religious leaders, similar to how Buddhists say Jesus was an incarnation of the Buddha.

I don't know much more about Bahai than that, this is one religion I have not done much research on because it is kind of the opposite of my religion. It is like Polytheism because it accepts all faiths, but it says they should all be united under one God. And in my opinion that could eventually turn into something like ISIS if people took it too far in the future.

I think it is a great Church though, if it spread through the middle east (or even just on the American news) it could maybe make a difference in the Middle East.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

There was a time in history when the British Empire was finding all kinds of cool stuff all over the world, they established many of our World Heritage Sites where all humans can trace back their history to. And because of some discoveries, like the Stone of Scone, they thought they were the people of the Bible.

The Stone of Scone is thought by some to be the Pillow that Jacob laid on when he dreamed of "Jacob's Ladder". This kind of thought led to the idea that maybe Anglo-Saxons were the Jewish people and had brought that stone from Israel to Scotland.

This idea still exists today in groups such as the Anglo-Saxon Federation of America. They are VERY convinced that they are the Jewish people of the Bible and they are pretty racist towards the people who are in Israel right now.

They are called British-Israelites.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

This church was founded by an African man who had a vision during a Solar Eclipse and is pretty much like a Westboro Baptist Church in Africa but more than just one family of people.

They don't let women enter the Temples/Churches for 7 days after their period and they separate men from women.

Just like how some Anthropologists say "This tribe is pretty much an example of people from the stone age", this Church is an example of the early Christian Church. They are extremely anti-Pagan to the point of phobia and they have all kinds of anti-Pagan purification ceremonies.

The Church members are known as "Celestians" and they claim to be inspired by the Holy Spirit. They are also King James Only-ists, but they use a Yoruba translation.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

The Christian Community was founded in 1922 in Switzerland but is now has its Headquarters in Berlin, Germany.






The Christian Community was inspired by Anthroposophy which suggests that there is a direct spiritual world that you can access through personal development and investigation of the Physical world and its laws.

The church has no official Theology, so priests of the Christian Community preach 100% personal opinion. They also hold no doctrine against women priests.

They do take communion, baptism, etc.

They also do not believe in spreading the religion by going out and finding people because they believe that people should find the religion by their own free will.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

Antoinism was started in 1910 by a Walloonian man in Belgium named Louis Antoine. It has since spread out of Belgium and has 64 Temples around the world. It is a Christian/Catholic based religion that focuses on Healing, Reincarnation and Spiritualism. Antioine was said to have been able to heal people

They celebrate the same Holidays as Christians but they focus more on the writings of Antoine than they do on the Bible, and in the Temples the writings are read aloud by the church members.

They believe in a dualistic world like Christians do, where there is a material world and a spiritual world, but they believe spiritual progress is made through Reincarnation, so not the Traditional Heaven and Hell from Christianity.

According to Antoinism the book of Genesis can be explained by the Dualistic world, in that Adam and Eve were focused on the Spiritual world until they decided to put their trust in the Material serpent, which caused a shift allowing them to recognized the evils of the Material World.

The Trinity is not accepted, and God is considered to be in all people, while all people are considered to be in God. So loving your enemy is still very central, and they are very tolerant and accepting of other religions. Some people have even labeled them an Atheist church, but they do not agree with that label.

They are focused on healing, but they do not do this by laying hands on people. They encourage that people pray for Doctors to do well, so going to an Antoinist for healing is not much different than going to a Therapist who probably knows people they can refer you to and get you to in emergencies.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

Chenondoism comes from Confucianism and is pretty much an early form of Korean Atheism. It started forming during rebellions in Korea in 1812 and eventually became an established religion.

It has some elements of Korean Shamanism but they completely reject any idea of an after life and the whole idea is to promote social welfare on Earth for all people, so as to create a Paradise on Earth.

It has 280 Churches in South Korea and probably still has people practicing it secretly in North Korea. It is the leading Religion in Korea.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

Candomblé is a mixture of pretty much everything. It is mainly practiced in Brazil but has practitioners all over the world. It originally started during the slave trade in the Portuguese empire. It has elements of Roman Catholicism, Mixed with Aboriginal African religion, Mixed with Carribean Voodou, Mixed with Muslim Syncretism.

It was mainly developed by enslaved African priests in Brazil from 1549-1888.

Music and Dance are Central to the Religion and it is very celebratory. It was also central to many of the slave revolts during the time mentioned above.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

Christian Science started in the late 1800s when Mary Baker Eddy Published a Book called "Science and Health" where she made the claim that prayer was the only way to cure what was the illusion of illness. In 1879 they were given a grant to open the "Church of Christ, Scientist" and by 1936 it had a good amount of adherents in America. They having "Reading Rooms" that are open to the public in 1,200 cities. They do not force their adherents to reject medicine, but it is suggested that Medicine can hurt the effects of the prayer. They have been charged with the deaths of children in America, and you have probably heard about things they were involved in.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

The "New Church" was founded in 1787 and is based on writings by Emanuel Swedenborg. Swedenborg had a series of Visions and Dreams that he claimed came from Jesus and wrote a book on the Afterlife called "Heaven and Hell" but this is not the only book of his that they follow as doctrine.

4 Main branches exist such as the General Church of New Jerusalem and they follow the Bible, along with Swedenborg's writings.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

LaVeyan Satanism is Satanism as laid out in the Satanic Bible. I have not read the Satanic Bible, but from what I have heard from Interviews with Satanists online, it is "Do as you will, as long as you are not harming others" and a general philosophy of "Do unto others as they want done unto them".

I don't know much more about it than that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

The most well known form of Dianic Wicca is an Egaltarian Feminist Matriarchal priesthood that promotes Neo-Pagan beliefs. They worship the Goddess aspect of various cultures and see them all as incarnations of one Monotheistic Goddess. It was founded by a woman named Zsuzsanna Budapest, in California in the 60s.

They Celebrate the Wheel of Seasons like other Pagans and form Covens like other Wiccan groups, they are just 100% female.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

Feraferia was established in 1967 but has its roots in groups founded by Fredrick McLaren Charles Adams II starting in 1959. It is one of the oldest Neo-Pagan Organizations in America and it still exists in Southern California.

They celebrate the wheel of Seasons like other Pagan religions and focus their worship on the Goddess or The Maiden.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

The Church of World Messianity is an American branch of Shintoism (Traditional Japanese Religion) in which the main goal is Johrei, which is the idea that you can channel "Divine Light" to use as healing energy. It started in 1926 according to the church members and it now has almost 1,000,000 adherents. It is similar to Shinto movements that popped up around the same time in Japan and uses similar healing rituals.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

The Church Universal and Triumphant follows the New Age Philosophy of "New Thought" laid out by Phineas Quimby in the 1800s. Elizabeth Clare Prophet founded the church in 1973. Alice Ann Bailey started much of the New Age Movement and the Church Universal and Triumphant named itself after a prediction made by Alice Bailey where she said the New Age Church would be called the "Church Universal". It now has locations in 20 countries.

CUT follows many of the same Beliefs of the "I AM" Activity and Theosophy such as the Ascended Masters.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

A Course in Miracles is a book that contains 3 sections. 622 pages of Textbook, a 478 page workbook and an 88 page Teacher's Manual and the most copies of it sold in 1992 when it appeared on the Oprah Winfrey show. The Workbook is meant to be done 1 per day and has 365 sections so as to take 1 year to complete.








They Believe that the Spiritual world and the Material world are one world and the Material world in front of us is an illusion.

They Believe in "The Son" but the Son is not Jesus, it is a universal force.

And the teacher section is kind of like a Buddhist version of someone calling you to become a warrior for God. It suggests recognizing time and space while at the same time recognizing a oneness in all things.

Here is their online Lesson Book
http://www.acim.org/Lessons/toc.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

http://www.eckankar.org/index.html
Eckankar was founded in 1965 and focuses on things like Past Lives. They do not discriminate and accept people from all faiths into their church. They teach about things like Astral Travel, but do not have any Taboos or required Theology.



The Past life ideas tie in to Karma and Reincarnation but it is not specifically a Hindu religion. They teach that you are in charge of your own future and your own destiny. They host various seminars and hold services like a church, I have even heard of one here in Colorado.

The Eckankar practitioners attempt to contact the Divine Spirit which they call "ECK" to become "ECK Masters".

The group uses the "Ancient Teaching of the Masters" which is a New Age philosophy, and there are many branch offs of the Eck movement, such as forms where ECK Masters are not needed in order to move other ECK masters forward in their learning.

Here is their prayer song.
http://www.eckankar.org/hu.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

The Grail Movement is a Creationist movement started in the 1940s based on the writings of Oskar Ernst Bernhardt, mainly the book "In the Light of Truth: The Grail Message". It has active groups all over the world. In his book he lays out answers to questions like "What does it mean to be human?" or "Where did life come from?".




They are not explicitly Christian but could be considered a branch of Christianity, something like Mormons or The New Church, where the Bible is not the main focus.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


>


Hey Fin, can I borrow that? I have an old Argent 45 I have been wanting to hear.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2015)

The term "_cut and paste_" comes from the traditional practice in manuscript-editings whereby people would literally cut paragraphs from a page with scissors and physically paste them onto another page. This practice remained standard into the 1980s. Stationery stores formerly sold "editing scissors" with blades long enough to cut an 8½"-wide page. The advent of photocopiers made the practice easier and more flexible.
The act of copying/transferring text from one part of a computer-based document ("buffer") to a different location within the same or different computer-based document was a part of the earliest on-line computer editors. As soon as computer data entry moved from punch-cards to online files (in the mid/late 1960s) there were "commands" for accomplishing this operation. This mechanism was often used to transfer frequently-used commands or text snippets from additional buffers into the document, as was the case with the QED editor.[2]
*Early methods*
The earliest editors, since they were designed for "hard-copy" terminals, provided keyboard commands to delineate contiguous regions of text, remove such regions, or move them to some other location in the file. Since moving a region of text required first removing it from its initial location and then inserting it into its new location various schemes had to be invented to allow for this multi-step process to be specified by the user.
Often this was done by the provision of a 'move' command, but some text editors required that the text be first put into some temporary location for later retrieval/placement. In 1983, the Apple Lisa became the first text editing system to call that temporary location "the clipboard".
Earlier control schemes such as NLS used a verb-object command structure, where the command name was provided first and the object to be copied or moved was second. The inversion from verb-object to object-verb on which copy and paste are based, where the user selects the object to be operated before initiating the operation, was an innovation crucial for the success of the desktop metaphor as it allowed copy and move operations based on direct manipulation.[3]
*Popularization*
Inspired by early line and character editors that broke a move or copy operation into two steps—between which the user could invoke a preparatory action such as navigation—Lawrence G. Tesler (Larry Tesler) proposed the names "cut" and "copy" for the first step and "paste" for the second step. Beginning in 1974, he and colleagues at Xerox Corporation Palo Alto Research Center (PARC) implemented several text editors that used cut/copy-and-paste commands to move/copy text.[4]
Apple Computer widely popularized the computer-based cut/copy-and-paste paradigm through the Lisa (1983) and Macintosh (1984) operating systems and applications. Apple mapped the functionalities to key combinations consisting of the Command key (a special modifier key) held down while typing the letters X (for cut), C (for copy), and V (for paste), choosing a handful of keyboard sequences to control basic editing operations. The keys involved all cluster together at the left end of the bottom row of the standard QWERTY keyboard, and each key is combined with a special modifier key to perform the desired operation:

Z to undo
X to cut
C to copy
V to paste
The IBM Common User Access (CUA) standard also uses combinations of the Insert, Del, Shift and Control keys. Early versions of Windows[_dubious – discuss_] used the IBM standard. Microsoft later also adopted the Apple style key combinations with the introduction of Windows[_dubious – discuss_], choosing the control key as their modifier key which had previously been reserved for sending control characters.
Similar patterns of key combinations, later borrowed by others, remain widely available today[update] in most GUI text editors, word processors, and file system browsers.
The informal term 'copypasta' is text that has been copied and pasted, often repeatedly and indiscriminately such as by spammers or people obsessively promoting a cause.[5]


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

http://www.himalayaninstitute.org/

The Himalayan Institute for Yoga Science and Philosophy is a group that organizes Retreats, Housing, Publications and Educational programs around the world.

They are also heading and involved in various Humanitarian Projects around the world.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> The term "_cut and paste_" comes from the traditional practice in manuscript-editings whereby people would literally cut paragraphs from a page with scissors and physically paste them onto another page. This practice remained standard into the 1980s. Stationery stores formerly sold "editing scissors" with blades long enough to cut an 8½"-wide page. The advent of photocopiers made the practice easier and more flexible.
> The act of copying/transferring text from one part of a computer-based document ("buffer") to a different location within the same or different computer-based document was a part of the earliest on-line computer editors. As soon as computer data entry moved from punch-cards to online files (in the mid/late 1960s) there were "commands" for accomplishing this operation. This mechanism was often used to transfer frequently-used commands or text snippets from additional buffers into the document, as was the case with the QED editor.[2]
> *Early methods*
> The earliest editors, since they were designed for "hard-copy" terminals, provided keyboard commands to delineate contiguous regions of text, remove such regions, or move them to some other location in the file. Since moving a region of text required first removing it from its initial location and then inserting it into its new location various schemes had to be invented to allow for this multi-step process to be specified by the user.
> ...



LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## iamnobody (Feb 7, 2015)

What is the difference between being religious and being spiritual?

Being spiritual means you seek enlightenment.

Being religious means you seek reward.


Basically meaning that someone who is true in faith, prays and worships for their own enlightenment and guidance where as religious people typically only worship for the promise of heaven and the fear of hell.


Another thought on religion versus science:

Science explains what religion can not, while religion offers answers to what science has yet to be able to explain.


Basically meaning that science is able to put to light the physics and reality of life before death, while religion offers answers for life after death (something which science has yet to prove).



Now for my own religious/spiritual beliefs... I claim to be agnostic/pagan. 

I believe that there is life after death, that there is a creator(s). However I don't believe that he/she/they care about what happens to us individually or even on any level.

That is up to us to determine what's right or wrong. To build our own morals and values and that we should not depend on ancient text to tell us what to do.

I do pray, but not in traditional sense. Instead of getting on my knees and putting my palms together I just talk to whoever is out there. For all I know there might be someone listening wanting to help but is unable to get involved.

Meditation is another great way to strive for inner peace, but I don't seem to have the patience for it.

I have my own theories about an afterlife. Reincarnation is one that I think is not to far fetched. Heaven and hell... well that seems a little romanticised to me.

Two theories that I do think about as being more realistic is that:

1 - When you die your life flashes before your eyes. We could all be dead/dying right now and not even know it because we are infinitely reliving our life in our final moments.

2 - When we die our mind shuts down in this dimension only to be woken in a different dimension. I remember reading something along the lines of reality is 4 dimensional (or something along those lines) and that our minds are unable to see or process anything other than the 3rd dimension. It might be possible that when we die our minds open up in a new way and we end up living in the 4th dimension free of body but not of soul. (this is pretty much a very amateurish scientific explanation of ghost)


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

The Hebrew Israelites (Commonly called the Black Hebrew Israelites) are an American based group that was started in the 1800s as the _Church of the Living God, the Pillar Ground of Truth for All Nations _by F.S. Cherry. Later came the _Church of God and Saints of Christ_. And in 1919 Wentworth Arthur Mathew was inspired by Marcus Garvey and created the _Commandment Keepers_, this started an explosion around America and there are now many Hebrew Israelite branches around America today, such as the ISUPK or the _Israeli School of Universal Practical Knowledge_.

The Hebrew Israelites are what people would usually refer to as "African Americans" but they identify as Hebrew. They do a lot of Bible study, with the focus of America being a central theme of the book of Revelations as well as other books. They accept the King James Bible and usually that is what a Hebrew Israelite will discuss with you, but some of them are very well read in Jewish texts such as the Torah and Tanakh.

In the late 1900s a group of Hebrew Israelites went to Israel and were accepted, now over 2,500 Hebrew Israelites have moved to Israel.

Many Jewish people will automatically reject the Hebrew Israelites as legitimate Jewish descendants, but there are strange evidences of Hebrew Israelites in Africa via examples like the Lemba people. They are deep in Africa, in Zimbabwe. And they are a group that keeps the Sabbath and does various other things that resemble Jewish tradition. The Hebrew Israelites claim that when Rome took Israel the Israelites went in to Africa and other places, so that is where they claim lineage from. And examples like the Lemba people offer strange starting points for DNA study and other study into this.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 7, 2015)

Noble Drew Ali formed his first Temple in 1913 and continued forming them across America until he settled in Chicago in 1925 with Temple No. 9. What he did in the Temples was teach people who considered themselves to be ex-Slaves and gave them an identity and Heritage of "Moorish".

Not only did Noble Drew Ali form the Temple, but he created a Mystery School that mirrors that of a Masonic Lodge or Shriner's Temple.


The focus of the Temples are to teach the people that most people call "African Americans" that they have North African Heritage that is linked to Asiatic history. There are now 260 Temples across America.

The Teachings of Moorish Science are based on a Quran that was written by Noble Drew Ali, and it can be found online on websites like Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Koran-Moorish-Science-Temple-America/dp/1886433984 

A Free Version can also be found here.
http://hermetic.com/moorish/7koran.html


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey Fin, tell me about Xenu


----------



## kelly4 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry all...movements? I'm about to make a bowel movement. Now I'm hungry for Wendy's.


----------



## mainliner (Feb 7, 2015)

how is the lucid dream thing going finny ?

just wondering


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2015)

Many people attach Freemasons to conspiracies because they are scared of the Secrecy. I am not sharing any conspiracy theories, this is literally just a Religious Movement.

Here is a link for a Google search that should show you Masonic Lodges in your area.
https://www.google.com/#q=Masonic+Lodge

If you think Freemasons are evil or don't exist, then please just watch this so you can see that they are regular people.






Freemasonry started with people who were actually stone Masons. If you look at Europe there are tons of giant Cathedrals and Forts, and someone had to build those. And during this time there were Masonic Unions, similar to how there are Unions for workers today. They would set the prices, and help people find work, etc. Eventually Masons started keeping a "Lodge" on the work-site where they could share meals and store their tools for the night. These lodges became the Masonic lodges we see today.

If you go to your Town Hall or Public Library or Masonic Lodge, there will probably be a plaque somewhere on the building that says "Building Erected 1919" or Established or whatever, then it might say something like "By The Order of Free and Accepted Masons".

The practices they do are Based on the Myths of Hiram, and they claim that they were the ones who built Salomon's Temple in Ancient Israel, which can never be proven or disproven because the Temple was destroyed in either 500 AD or 500 BC. The Gloves, Apron and Square that they wear represent a part of this Myth, where the Grand Master Mason was killed in the Temple, this is also part of a Ceremony involving a Mallet.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiram_Abiff


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2015)

mainliner said:


> how is the lucid dream thing going finny ?
> 
> just wondering


No lucid ones yet, but I have been having some good dreams. I have not done rituals for Lucid Dreams yet though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2015)

Jediism is an Atheistic Religious Movement based on the Movie series _Star Wars_. Jediism focuses on the Teachings of Jedi Masters such as Yoda, an example of one of his Parable type things would be "Do or do not, there is no try".

Jediism has no founder or central church, it is mainly just Star Wars Fanatics who have found great Philosophical and Spiritual Wisdom from watching the Star Wars movies.



Jediism is not just a Fan club, they claim that they are actually a distinct group from the fan base of the movies, they do not focus on the Star Wars Myths, but instead use the teachings in their regular lives by using what they call "the 16 Teachings" and "the 21 Maxims".

Jediism was first recognized after various people wrote in "Jedi" as their religion for a National Census which caused what is now called the "Jedi Census Phenomenon".


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2015)

The Hare Kirshna Movement came to America in 1966 when A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami Prabhupada founded the _International Society for Krishna Consciousness_ or ISKCON. Instead of following the Rig Veda like a Traditional Temple, they follow a book called the Bhagavad-gītā. Many people mistake the Hare Krishna Movement for a complete example of Hinduism but it only offers a look into the worship of the God Kirshna. The Rig Veda is focused on Gods like Indra, Rudra and Shiva.




The Movement actually comes from the Gaudiya Vaishnavism tradition which started in the 15th century in India, which explains why older texts are disregarded. It is dedicated to the worship of Krishna, which is one of thousands of Hindu Gods.

This is their Mantra

_Hare Krishna Hare Krishna
Krishna Krishna Hare Hare
Hare Rama Hare Rama
Rama Rama Hare Hare_

They are one of the largest Hindu groups in America and they do a lot of teaching and organizing. Here is their website.
http://iskcon.org/


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2015)

If you want to become a Registered Minister, you can become a Legally Registered minister online in just a few seconds. Here are some sites that do this.
http://www.ulchq.com/ 
http://themonastery.org/
http://www.ulc.org/
http://www.ulc.net/

The Universal Life Church was started before the Religious Freedom Restoration Act, which provides protection to religions. There were a lot of cases with Native Americans, and Psychedelic Churches from the 60s, and a few people sacrificing animals and stuff. The RRFA protects Religious practices.

The ULC was started by someone who could not read, so when someone would come to him and say "This book says God says" he was like "I can't read". So he started his own religion that accepts everyone and every God. This is a real protected religion.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Life_Church

Once you are a registered minister, you are allowed to practice religious ceremonies freely and start a ministry. You can also marry people in your state (even Gay people if it is legal in your state), and I am pretty sure other states as well, but laws vary state to state.

With Christianity or Islam you would have to go through years of schooling to get legally registered like this, but the Philosophy of the ULC is that Christians say "God ordained Humans over the animals" so every human is ordained. They just have to register to be in the ULC for it to be recognized.

I have been a Minister with the Universal Life Church for 5 years now, and I have been doing various religious studies on various religions. Here is my Certification that shows I am a Minister, just so you have an example.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 8, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


> If you want to become a Registered Minister, you can become a Legally Registered minister online in just a few seconds. Here are some sites that do this.
> http://www.ulchq.com/
> http://themonastery.org/
> http://www.ulc.org/
> ...


Fin do you do exorcisms? I have a throbbing angry demon that needs to be released! Like right fucking now!


----------



## mainliner (Feb 8, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


> No lucid ones yet, but I have been having some good dreams. I have not done rituals for Lucid Dreams yet though.


 you need to be doing the MILD and dream journal techniques etc etc every day to start to get results finny 

you look back at your journal and recall the dreams you had weeks ago ...... i can remember dreams when i was 3 

these tecniquis just strengthen your memory recall and push the importance of dreams to the forfront of your memory.........hense youll have more dreams and more chance to go lucid 


a dream is just a memory of digital photon light energy ...... which you can collaspe at will (google 'the double slit experiment').......but only when your a lucid observer.






ps....dont forget to remember last nights dream ,it never happened if you do


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2015)

mainliner said:


> you need to be doing the MILD and dream journal techniques etc etc every day to start to get results finny
> 
> you look back at your journal and recall the dreams you had weeks ago ...... i can remember dreams when i was 3
> 
> ...


I don't "need" to be doing anything. I am not trying to Lucid Dream, I am doing tests with Herbs. I will do Rituals soon.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2015)

The only real movement Fin has participated in was on a toilet.


----------



## mainliner (Feb 8, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't "need" to be doing anything. I am not trying to Lucid Dream, I am doing tests with Herbs. I will do Rituals soon.


 why the bad attitude young man?

im sorry u took "need" the wrong way .... in my person experience (20+) you dont "need" to do anything finny, i just highly recomend it 












lose the teenage attitude young man.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 8, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


that dude in the pic actually lives in the Denver area....got banned off of bodybuilding.com misc forums..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> that dude in the pic actually lives in the Denver area....got banned off of bodybuilding.com misc forums..


I just googled Finshaggy. Funny what comes up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 8, 2015)

What was it Fin, 3 weeks ago....your big (and all of what we need to do) project in all its fucking aspects was Lucid Dreaming and all that fucked up braindead hippie-spirituo horseshit that all of us just had to do? You are a liar Fin, a wastrel with Boyardee in your skull


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 8, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> What was it Fin, 3 weeks ago....your big (and all of what we need to do) project in all its fucking aspects was Lucid Dreaming and all that fucked up braindead hippie-spirituo horseshit that all of us just had to do? You are a liar Fin, a wastrel with Boyardee in your skull


I am still doing the Lucid Dreaming. The Problem I am having in communicating with people here about it is that everyone wants to tell me "How to Lucid Dream" or to stop smoking weed. I am not trying to Lucid Dream, I will be Lucid Dreaming, but that is not what I am doing in this giant research project thing. I don't care if I Lucid Dream every night or even 10% of the nights, I am just doing tests.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> What was it Fin, 3 weeks ago....your big (and all of what we need to do) project in all its fucking aspects was Lucid Dreaming and all that fucked up braindead hippie-spirituo horseshit that all of us just had to do? You are a liar Fin, a wastrel with Boyardee in your skull



If he works super hard he might one day be a dilettante.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2016)

I am starting a Shaivite Temple in Texas


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> I am starting a Shaivite Temple in Texas


Fuck yeah. How you been Fin?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2016)

Did you actually get a shaiv?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Did you actually get a shaiv?


Sorry @Finshaggy , we just realized that the bear has B(Ryan) trauma.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sorry @Finshaggy , we just realized that the bear has B(Ryan) trauma.



Damned witzelsucht


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fuck yeah. How you been Fin?


Good, how about you guys? I'm in Texas now though, so I am going to start growing Tobacco for now until I start going back and forth between here and Colorado.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> Good, how about you guys? I'm in Texas now though, so I am going to start growing Tobacco for now until I start going back and forth between here and Colorado.


Glad you got off the charge. Are you in a good climate for tobacco? I hope you are doing it outdoor.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2016)

And I am suing the city I am in for an illegal search, so I will use the money from that to Start the Hindu Temple here.

But I'm going to start growing and selling tobacco plants around here. I am in the perfect place to just sell plants to people anywhere in town.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Glad you got off the charge. Are you in a good climate for tobacco? I hope you are doing it outdoor.


Yeah, I am in Texas. So it will grow really well. And I have like 10 strains right now, but I also have like 60 or 70 more in police evidence, and they already told me they are going to release everything, I just had so much different stuff that confused them that it is taking forever.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, I am in Texas. So it will grow really well. And I have like 10 strains right now, but I also have like 60 or 70 more in police evidence, and they already told me they are going to release everything, I just had so much different stuff that confused them that it is taking forever.


Wait, what? I missed something.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

FINSHAGGYS BACK!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> FINSHAGGYS BACK!!View attachment 3646652


Jk..Where's your sister at?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2016)

I still haven't got through his OP post from a 2014 thread...I'll get there though, perseverance...couple paragraphs a day


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still haven't got through his OP post from a 2014 thread...I'll get there though, perseverance...couple paragraphs a day


Isn't that one of those "just because" projects like building a cartographically accurate scale model of downtown Tangier from toothpicks and Elmer's Glue?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3646663


That poor kid needs a 10 stroke handicap before tee off...maybe 15


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That poor kid needs a 10 stroke handicap before tee off...maybe 15


 Not if you choose the right wood ...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2016)

All your fault Fin. Now they decided to MOVE a thread called MOVEMENTS. Sheece.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wait, what? I missed something.


I have been practicing my Religion in Texas, and the Police searched me two times, but I already put in a lawsuit against the town. And a Constable Served the cop that I am suing. I'm just waiting until I can file an abstract of judgement and put a lien on his house, at that time he will probably be ready to just settle the case.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2016)

Temple will be starting in just a few months


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2016)

My Religious Marijuana case in Texas, which I won
https://www.rollitup.org/t/police-break-the-law-marijuana-in-texas.600189/


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 8, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> Temple will be starting in just a few months



Where is this temple being built?


----------

